# Big Bud - First Grow



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I've watched you all grow some beautiful plants, so now I'm going to give it a try!  I am actually starting this journal a little late, it is now day 12 since they sprouted up through the soil.  I used the wet paper towel method for germination and every one of my seeds sprouted.

I originally had them under a dual, 3' (30W each) flouro setup, which I had fairly close to the plants.  I then decided I would be "safe" and move the lights up to 6" over the tops.  That caused stretching, and by day 5 they were almost three inches of sheer stem.  Needless to say, I wasn't pleased.

That same day I switched to my 400W HPS system, on an 18/6 cycle.  I began with it about 3.5' over the plants and the stretching continued.  At this point, the plants were in 1 gallon containers, except for one which germinated slightly later and was placed into a milk jug bottom, WITH NO DRAINAGE.  Bad idea.

Day 8 - sliced some holes in the bottom of the milk jug, and realized I probably wasn't watering enough.  I would wait until the soil was dry about two inches down and only add enough to get the roots wet, not let it run out the bottom.  Starting today, I watered all the way through, probably had a half cup of water drain out of each pot.  There was some yellow coloration on the proximal sections of the leaves, but that went away a couple hours later.  I also moved the HPS bulb down to about 2' over the plants.  This made it warm but from this point on it has held between 85-91 degrees F.  The plants had new leaves almost overnight.

Day 10 - switched the lights to running at night, on from 7PM to 1PM as it is cooler and my apartment heats up in the day.  Close the closet doors during the day, not light proof yet, but from what I have read that shouldn't be a problem during vegetation.

Day 12 - Plants are about 3.5" now, on average.

Day 13 - Milk jug plant is seriously flimsy.  Moved the jug and the plant fell over - and it is my largest one!  I cut 1" square holes around the bottom inthe same fashion as the professional 1 gallon pots I have and will see what happens.  I think the soil needs to drain out better - those slits didn't work and I haven't added any perlite to the soil, will do that when I transplant.  I ghetto-rigged a few chop sticks to hold it up for now, it can't even handle the fan.  I read that the solution to weak stems that have been over stretched is to bury them almost up to the leaves when you transplant - anyone see any problems with that?

Setup:
Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil
400W HPS, dual 3' flouro that will go in later when foliage is dense
6 plants, 1 gallon pots (1 milk jug)
Fox Farms Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Grow Big all ready to go
In a closet, approximately 4' x 2', should be plenty tall
pH is ~6.8 according to my cheap little probe tester (not digital)
Watering every 2-3 days with tap water, next time will be with tap water that has sat out as I'm worried about the water being "hard".  Don't have a way to test the water yet.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are the pics!  The first is from day 9, the rest from day 13 or so.

Second from the left shows the larger holes cut into the milk jug.  It is sitting on a box of screws to keep it the same distance from the light as the rest of the plants.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2006)

*Welcome to MP ProductiveSmoker. Sounds like you have done some reading before starting your grow. Your babies are looking good. When and if ya go to transplant you should think about adding some perlite to the soil. It will help with drainage and give your roots more air to breath. *


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are some pictures from a couple of days ago.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 18, 2006)

In the third pic I was trying to show that at the center node, there is a pair of new leaves emerging.  I originally thought they were the sex organs, but in retrospect that was a dumb idea as it is only the start of week three.

The first pic shows the milk jug plant that had to be supported.  She is now my leafiest plant.  I am not taking the chopsticks down though, I will just transplant it very deep.  Speaking of which, up to what point on a plant is it ok to bury?  The initial two tiny leaves at the bottom?  Can I cover those and go up near the bottom of the main leaves?

In the last day or so since these pictures, they have grown more.  With this new burst I am hesitant to introduce nutes soon because they don't seem to need them.  However, it seems that many other people using this soil start them at about 1/4 strength at the end of week three.  Thoughts?  Should I wait to see signs on the plants or just start with the watering on day 21?

Stretching seems to be eliminated, as they are putting out leaves after leaves from what seems to be the same location and at some of the other nodes.  Still doing 18/6 with the HPS, and am thinking of adding my double 3' flourescents along the back wall, just above the current height of the plants right now.  Sound good, or will it just pull them all to the back of the closet?  Do I really need it at this stage, or should I wait until the upper leaves are blocking the light to the lower leaves and mount it where the light can no longer reach?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2006)

You can cover up those little leaves if its stretched real bad. You should put a fan on them to gentle create a breeze over the tops. this will aid in strengthing the stem. 

Its safe to start 1/4 strength nutes.

More light the better. I actually train a little with my light when doing LST. I rotate the pot and tie and the plant "trains" itself by grow towards it.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Mutt!  I have a fan that does just that and it has definitely helped.  I will start the nutes very soon.  LST is something I haven't had the time to look into very thoroughy, maybe I'll do some reading on it this weekend as time allows.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 21, 2006)

Today is definitely into week 3 and I would like to start my Fox Farms nutrients today.  I need a little guidance as to how to read the schedule that is available off their homepage.  It was recommended that I start at 1/4 strength, which is fine.  But where do I start?  I am assuming I start at the "Seedlings/cuttings" phase as I am still a few weeks from going to the 12/12 light cycle - is this correct?

Also, how fast is it recommended to ramp up the dosages, as it appears on this schedule that I will begin stacking at about the third week after I begin.  Thanks, and I will post up some pics later today as they have gotten much bigger!


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 22, 2006)

As promised, here are the pics.  I included one of the grow closet setup with the HPS, the wall mounted fan that provides cooling and an ideal amount of movement for the plants.  On the wall under the cardboard is a 2 tube 3' flourescent, with I believe cool white bulbs.

The pics of the plants are from the 21st, and today I took a picture of the milk jug plant as it is developing yellow spots - gotta look into that.  Just fed 'em over the past day with water that sat out 24 hours, and Fox Farms Big Bloom (starting at the "seedlings" phase on the nutrient chart since I never received a response).  I mixed a half tablespoon for each gallon of water, probably used two gallons for the six plants in one gallon containers.  pH is about 6.8 and I would like to bring it down a bit.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Lookin' good.

Big Bloom?  I'm pretty sure you want to be using a veg or grow nutrient right now, high nitrogen I think, first # should be high, the other two - low.

Mine seem to be doing good with 6.8 water in same soil, I mixed some FoxFarms light warrior in with the ocean dirt.

I would make sure you have your temps under control before adding more lights.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 22, 2006)

So you think I should be starting with the Grow Big rather than the Big Bloom?  Makes sense.  I just need some help deciphering the FF grow schedule, so far it's pretty useless to me.  Even more odd is that nobody else seems to know how to use it in relation to ramping up initial dosages to full strength, and where to start on the chart if you begin fertilizing at the recommended week three of mj plant growth.  I'm gonna post this up in the general indoor growing section.

What is the FF light warrior you referred to?  Never heard of it - what is its purpose?


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Light Warrior Grow Medium 

Formulated for use in containers and hydroponic applications. Specially designed to enhance root development and encourage greater nutrient uptake by plants. An excellent medium for starting seeds, transplanting and growing plants both indoors and outdoors. 1 cubic foot bag.

I just used this instead of perlite, guess it has the same properties?

I'm not familiar with FF nutes either, I'm not really a soil grower, just for the mothers.

You can use a ppm meter to add nutes, search around for the scale but I think it was like 200-400 3 week seedlings, you could start there and slowly (maybe every 2 days?) raise it by 100 ppm increments or so until you see signs of burns.  Alot of that depends on the strain, so you might want to find out on your own.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 29, 2006)

OK, so I'm now at Day 27 since sprouting.  The plant in the milk jug is still pretty limp and lame, and now one of my largest is following the identical symptoms:
small yellow spots appearing on the lower leaves, limp branches

The first one basically has dead lower leaves now - all yellow and chunks appear to be missing.  As noted earlier, I started my first dose of nutrients with 1/4 strength Tiger Bloom.  A few days ago I gave them the correct Grow Big (eyeballed 1/4 dose).

Does it take a while for the nutes to kick in since I waited so long to introduce them?  Did I damage the plants by giving Tiger Bloom first?  pH still around 6.8, temps around 85 F, humidity 20-30%.

Here are some pictures.  The first two are of the formerly healthy plant that is going downhill - note the yellow spots and droopiness.  The third shot is of the whole garden minus one.  The fourth shot shows the plant that originally became sick, and where it is at now with the limp branches and dead lower leaves.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2006)

I would covor the gallon jug up with something black. Roots HATE light.
Also what is your watering schedule.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 30, 2006)

hey im a newbie too but im on day39 of veg and around 28 days mine were transplanted from 1 gallon pots to 5 gallon buckets and they were your size or smaller and rootbound. those roots need room fast in the future im just going to put em in 3 or 5 gal to start but anyways once i transplanted they took off   they were also kind of limp and sad looking until i put em in the 5 gals


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 31, 2006)

Mutt - I think that the problem I am having is that these suckers are drawing a lot more water in a much shorter time period than they used to, and I haven't adjusted.  I gave them some water, no nutes, and they perked right up inside of a day.  Now however, two days later, one is already sagging and the soil feels pretty dry down as far as I can get my finger down in the pot.  

Good call on the roots hating light, one of those things I probably should have caught on to when I saw Fluid's hydro grow setup with all the roots UNDER the lid and in complete darkness.

learnin to gro - hey man I appreciate the advice.  I think you are right.  I need to go to Home Depot and get some of those 5 gallon buckets or some 3-4 gallon pots and some perlite and just do the transplant.  I can feel roots when I check for soil moisture so I know they are probably ready to expand.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 31, 2006)

hey also to let you know when plants are rootbound they drink up the water real fast. so transplanting would cure your watering issues. mine need water about a gallon every 4-6 days in the five gallon buckets.  good luck


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Oct 31, 2006)

Good plan, learnin to gro.  Does anyone have a good link to the transplant process.  I am completely unimpressed with the search engine on this site and the main one seems a bit vague.  If that's all I need to know then tell me, but I will not be buying any B1 or supplements other than what I have and I doubt I'll be using the lime that Mutt suggests for a buffer.

Anybody, since I'm lazy, remember how many of the big bags (~20lbs) it takes to fill up X number of 5 gallon buckets, and how full they were filled?


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 7, 2006)

I transplanted them all to five gallon buckets a few days back.  Still using Fox Farms Ocean Forest, but I ran a little short on the last two buckets.  Also added in about 15 quarts of perlite to the total mix and I think that has been a good thing.  Used stones at the bottom after washing and boiling them first and drilled according to one of the mod's writeups on pot setups.

The first couple days were slow but now the plants have revived and sex organs are definitely showing.  4 or 5 of the 6 plants are definitely female, but I'm waiting another day or two to see what the remaining plants do.  It is tough because I don't have a magnifying glass, and the sex organs look similar until they start shooting out pistils.  My plan is to wait and see how fat the bags get and compare that against how big the calyx was on the known females.  I am assuming I have enough leeway (time) to use this method?

Here are some new pics!


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 7, 2006)

Those last ones weren't great, here's a couple more.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Man your young ladies are looking great. Can't wait to see some fat frosty buds on them. Keep up the great work man it's gonna pay off in the end.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 8, 2006)

hey your doing real good keep what your doing up any y'all be smoking and know time.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2006)

Lookin great man. Those babies are gonna like all that new room.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 9, 2006)

More pics, from today.  I haven't yet watered the 2 on the far left since transplant but the other four have been watered and are taking off like crazy.  I might have to remove some shelves to get the light pulled up high enough to finish flowering.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 9, 2006)

hey watch out i know now once you switch the lights they stretch out like crazy


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 10, 2006)

Well I've been able to see pistils on most plants for several days now.  What about the other two?  Is it normal to have a few days variance in when they show?  How much time would it be abnormal? (ie. they are actually males and the longer I wait to see pistils the closer I come to having my whole crop fertilized)

I can't wait for flowering but I still need the alternating nodes, too.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 11, 2006)

hey im a little bit further in than you and i took my male out right when i saw balls and put it in to flower in a diffferent rooom i want some seeds. now two weeks later it has still yet to drop pollen but there are big balls hanging everywhere imho you have time to find just look at your plants every day and youll be fine.   also once your plants show preflowers it means they are also mature enough to flower


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great.  *


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey all, I started flowering a couple days ago and gave them their first half dose of tiger bloom and big bloom and they are doing great.  Lots of light green indicating new growth.  They are all between 20" and 24" now, and I had to throw one male out.  I got 5/6 so pretty good.  They are going crazy taking up all my closet space, I threw my 2x 3' flourescent back in there as well just leaning against the wall.

Bought weatherstripping at the store and sealed off the closet doors which are sliding on tracks so it was kind of a task.  There is a little light when the HPS is on at night, but I doubt any bedroom light is getting in there.  Plus I threw a doubled up sheet (dark, flannel) over the top half to help out.

Here are some new pictures.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2006)

*Whats up ProductiveSmoker. Man o man you arn't lying those ladies are filling that closet right up. Once those buds really start it's gonna be a freaking jungle in there. Your doing a great job man keep it up.  *


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey, your grows looking real good, Ive just bought some big bud seeds so i will be really interested to see your ladies at the end of flowering, Keep it up!


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 23, 2006)

New pics - 11/23

Now around 24" - 27" and filling in nicely.  Still doing the half dose of tiger and big bloom at each watering.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 23, 2006)

One thing that I thought was great was that I was able to use the soil that the male was in since it never had a chance to pollinate.  I got most of the roots out and solved the earlier soil shortage issue I had with two of my females.  Hopefully this will encourage them to shoot up a little like the others.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 24, 2006)

*Man everytime you update it looks like your ladies have grown 4 inches.   I love to just sit and watch them grow. :aok: *


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey you might want to get the shorties up on something to get them closer to the light like the others. They are lookin real good man. After getting them out of those lil pots they really started to take off. Good call learnintogrow. You really need to get rid of that name now lol (I know it's only been said a hundred times ;-).


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Dec 6, 2006)

Well guys and gals, it's been a while and I'm sorry.  But everything is going great and I am about outta room in that closet!  My tallest two are past the reflector now but since the ends aren't enclosed on it I think they're still receiving some light.  Threw the flouros in there vertically and will be sending them around in a rotation to get those lower buds going.

Tallest is 3'10" and shortest is 2'3".  Essentially, I have three that are short and have a ton of bud growth near the top because I had them in a row in back with the flouros over them in addition to the HPS.  The taller two are a PITA and that problem will be eliminated in future grows through several methods such as more flouros to even things out, closer HPS to plants from an earlier age to eliminate stretching, etc.

Still doing Big Bloom:Tiger Bloom in a 3:2 ratio at each watering.  Full strength (roughly, I'm eyeballing with a kitchen spoon) and it's going great.  Have one yellow spot on the top of a plant but I think that's due to heat when I left the fan off.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, wanted to add a couple things.  That's my 8yo, 80lb golden retriever in there for a little perspective.  I also have what I think are trichromes which give the leaves a bubbled appearance and are very sticky.  Unlike everything I have read about big bud, these plants are really growing a lot at the top and I doubt I'll have a problem with the lower branches cracking under weight of the bud.  We'll see.

Here's a couple decent shots, some of those last ones sucked.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 6, 2006)

hi ps.
i grew some nlxbb before,really good smoke tasted like kind bud good upity high.my freinds loved it.the buds wherent really big like i hoped but big enough.lots of resin and trics,i waited till my trics turned amber with some cloudyness in them it was the perfect high.your plants look great keep it up and they will reward you very well.looks like to have 3-4 more weeks left


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2006)

*Whats going on PS. Man those ladies really took off on ya and they are looking great i might add. Your gonna have one hell of a room full of bud at about week 8 man. Whatever your doing keep it up.  *


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 1, 2007)

Another update, and need some help with the whole, when to harvest question.  These pics were taken today.

It looks like a fair amount of pistils are turning the reddish/brown hue. Some of the colas have only a couple within the top three inches and still exhibit full white pistils, others are at about 40% red pistils all the way up.  Most of the lower branches have buds with red hairs around 50%.  

I don't have a good enough magnifying glass to see the trichromes up close, so I'm wondering if I can gain any insight from you guys???

One dude said it looked like I was 3-4 wks out on 12/9.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 1, 2007)

Here they are.  New camera, hope they aren't messed up.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 1, 2007)

Any of the "naked eye" tests would be great as until this point I was under the assumption that all the hairs would need to be red when I harvested.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 1, 2007)

WTH, here's some from 12/29 to help you further.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2007)

*Holy crap mang those are some fine ladies you have there.   Nope all the hairs don't have to turn color for the plant to be ready for harvest. Keep an eye on the trichromes they will tell ya when to harvest. You can get a micrscope at Radio Shack for like $10. *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 2, 2007)

*Looking GREAT!

Love the PHAT BUDS!*


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 2, 2007)

Called Radioshack and they have a 60x microscope - that sound ok for trichrome diagnostics?  Nobody else in this area has anything except 2x, cheap, magnifying glasses!

EDIT:  Also wanted to add that all of the large leaves stemming from the colas are showing dying (orange/brown) tips.  Getting nervous over here...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2007)

ProductiveSmoker said:
			
		

> Called Radioshack and they have a 60x microscope - that sound ok for trichrome diagnostics? Nobody else in this area has anything except 2x, cheap, magnifying glasses!
> 
> EDIT: Also wanted to add that all of the large leaves stemming from the colas are showing dying (orange/brown) tips. Getting nervous over here...


*Yup that will be fine to check your trichromes. How far are you into flower? Temps? Nutes? Watering? We tend to get plants every now and then that have browing tips but it never turns into anything bad.  *


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks TBG - temps between 79-84 degrees, just did my last dose of nutes about 12/24 so it's only water from here on out, and I started flowering about 11/17 so I am at about week 7.

Just bought the 'microscope' from RadioShack and it works great, although you only have limited scope so it takes a while to get through the different plants and their test sites.  So far I have taken two samples from mid-height and peripheral buds, no cola tests yet, and they appear quite cloudy in some and very clear on others.  I will do some more and let you know how it looks.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 2, 2007)

Alright, just checked out a bunch more spots on the various girls and for the most part the trichromes are cloudy.  There are quite a few clear ones on some of the lower bud leaves but I did see a couple (2/10) that were almost a bright red towards the cola of one of the plants.

I guess now it's just a game of observations and keeping tabs on them.  I clipped off about half an eighth before I bought the microscope so that is drying and we'll see what it does.  It was about half cloudy and half clear.

If I decide to take off the colas first as they may turn out to be ready before the rest of the plant/s, can I just clip it off with a scissors or is there a proper protocol?  Really want to get that heady, energetic high for some but also keep some around that is a little more mature for the evenings.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

ProductiveSmoker said:
			
		

> Alright, just checked out a bunch more spots on the various girls and for the most part the trichromes are cloudy. There are quite a few clear ones on some of the lower bud leaves but I did see a couple (2/10) that were almost a bright red towards the cola of one of the plants.
> 
> I guess now it's just a game of observations and keeping tabs on them. I clipped off about half an eighth before I bought the microscope so that is drying and we'll see what it does. It was about half cloudy and half clear.
> 
> If I decide to take off the colas first as they may turn out to be ready before the rest of the plant/s, can I just clip it off with a scissors or is there a proper protocol? Really want to get that heady, energetic high for some but also keep some around that is a little more mature for the evenings.


*Yup if ya just wanna harvest the cola's just cut them off but be sure and use sterile scissors.  *


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 23, 2007)

What's up all?  I am still stuck in flowering but I am seeing results.  These things are getting fat!  Only in the last couple of days I have started seeing the lower branches bending over due to bud weight (remember earlier when I was unimpressed because that wasn't happening?).  

Trichromes are turning VERY SLOWLY!  The tops of the plants have probably 30% red but the rest of the plants are going very slowly, I only see the reds every once in a while.  The red hairs visible to the naked eye are still un-withered and growth continues slowly so I think I am still ok.  I have been watching those trichromes like a hawk.  I am now at week 11 of flowering.  One person said, at the end of December, that it looked like I had a week left.  I wonder if the fact that I have five huge ladies and only one 400W HPS is having to do with the slow rate of change.  

I have been drying small batches to test out and it is as strong as bag weed.  I accidentally dried a bit too fast and while it gets you up, it tastes off and smells like hay before you smoke it.  I will have to do more reading prior to the big cuts.

I will get you some pics later today.  I have a great comparison shot of the cola that is the pic in the top left of the last post I put up with pics.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Alright fockers, these two pics should compare to the first two pics in post #41.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, I really noticed looking at the two shots of the plant by the thermometer/hydrometer that the white "hairs" have really receded back into the plant to form the buds just the way I read about.  Really cool comparison.  Here are some more for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 29, 2007)

Very very nice!!!  

My grow is close to the same age as yours only I'm growing Northern Lights x Big Bud hydroponically.  I've also taken one cola off and dried it, I still have a week to go, looking at the trichomes and keeping to my grow plan.  I am just starting my 11th week flowering.  It is so hard to keep my hands off them... 

Enjoy watching your grow journal... keep it up! eace:


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you, Ravishing 68!

OK, I yanked one of them on the 27th because it was about 30-40% reds and I just wanted to get some "practice" for the other plants.  Trimmed off the major leaves/branches and left the small stuff.  It has been hanging in the bathroom with light interruptions inevitable (probably 15 mins total light, 6 interruptions a day, took out extra light bulbs).  At times it starts to get the hay smell when I put my nose to it, but luckily since it's in the bathroom I can control the humidity pretty easily.  It stays a bit more humid in there than the rest of the arid climate around here, and we are now at day three or four of hanging and the lower bud tips are feeling dry and the branches are almost crackling when you bend them.

Here are pics of when I first cut it, then what is left after I cut off the branches, then the four that are left, then two shots of how yellow the leaves are getting on the rear left plalnt.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jan 30, 2007)

And there's more...

I took a couple shots today of the hanging lady I discussed above.  The leaves left are wilting up and I would like to have some help here with your opinions.

Do I take off any more, how much, etc?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Whats up PS. Looks like a nice harvest man and by the looks of things more to come. We usually trim all the leaves off the buds so they are nice and tight but i have seen other people leave them on. I guess it all depends on the grower. Great job on the grow.  *


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

if you cut them off  you will have as pure green as they come    if you  will be seling it (which is illegal  and people on this forum don't do that ) you will get more weight  , bud idea (personaly )   cut them of man


----------



## moneyme (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow man, that looks like some great smoke. Congradulations on your excellent grow. I'm also using a 400 watt HPS. I hope to have as good of a grow as you have.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the encouragement guys!

I thought I would show off the rest of my harvest!

EDIT:  I have no idea why the other three won't show up as thumbnails, but they are worth looking at. 

View attachment 0203a.JPG







View attachment 0205f.JPG


View attachment 0205g.JPG


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, so does anybody know why my pics won't work right when you open them?  I used Photoshop like I always do, they're all under 800x800 and less than 195kb.....???


----------



## ToPeKOmsI (Feb 8, 2007)

ProductiveSmoker said:
			
		

> OK, so does anybody know why my pics won't work right when you open them? I used Photoshop like I always do, they're all under 800x800 and less than 195kb.....???


 
Nice looking buds man......:joint: :joint: I use this site http://www.resize2mail.com/, for my pics. It works good for me.... good luck

btw how is the smoke......if its anything like it looks.......man oh man..:headbang2: lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2007)

ProductiveSmoker said:
			
		

> OK, so does anybody know why my pics won't work right when you open them? I used Photoshop like I always do, they're all under 800x800 and less than 195kb.....???


*Whats up PS. I would say your pics are still a bit large that's why they won't show up. Might wanna go back in and make them a bit smaller. *


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, totally forgot to add in the smoke report.

The first plant I pulled (the 27th of January) dried way too fast and I spent a lot of time being pissed off cause it smelled like hay, but it still got you high.  Definitely a late hitting, head high but probably equivalent to bag weed in potency.  Everything I read said to hang the plant upside down for a minimum of six days, I had it hanging for four and that was too long!

I dried the cola you see in the last set of pics for three days then put it into paper bags and had to take it out of the paper and put it in ziploc bags.  The paper even dried it too fast! 

From here on out I think my process will be:
1. Let hang until I determine by the touch test that it is ready
2. put in paper bag for one to two days, check twice a day and air out
3. put in gallon zip locs that are open but folded between the top and the weed, airing them out about three times a day

I had a problem thinking the weed was going bad (rotting) due to a slightly pungent smell.  Now I think that is just normal because every time I get it dry enough that the smell disappears, the hay smell shows up and it's too dry.  After I had that cola in the paper bag for a couple days I got frustrated and placed in the plastic.  There is a slight smell of pungency, but over time (controlled finely by how much air exposure the bag gets) it is slowly turning into the good pot smell we all know and love.  So I guess my advice for other beginners would be to allow a little smell that you think might be "off", but monitor closely so it doesn't become too much.

Obviously, this should be taken with a grain of salt since this is my first time (though I have been reading) and I live in a VERY DRY CLIMATE.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeez, still didn't add the smoke report!  Here it is:

The dry stuff smelled like hay and smoked a bit harsh.  We mostly rolled spliffs with a few bong rips and it did the job.  The second batch (the cola project discussed above) has been smoking a little dry but MUCH better than the first.  If you have greens, it really has a pine aftertaste.  Most of my friends like that flavor, myself included.  I don't have the experience to know what role the termination of nutrients played in this, but the plants were going on solely water for about the last three weeks.  This cola has visible crystals and lots of red hairs, but I guess that's to be expected after FLOWERING FOR TWELVE FREAKIN' WEEKS!

So far it's been a head high extravaganza, but with a noticeable difference in head and body high between the two "batches".  I am expecting the rest of it to be a perfect blend between couchlock and cerebral high.  I'll let ya know!


----------

